

Zune 2.0: is Microsoft making the same mistakes with Surface RT? - jerryhuang100
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/19/4537944/surface-rt-mistakes-look-like-zune-2

======
ninjapirate
For Surface to be successful, it needs to become its own brand. Judging by
Surface General Manager Brian Hall's comments in this article, that's going to
be hard to do.

He says MSFT has to compare Surface to iPad in order for people to pay
attention (1), but that MSFT is in a "tough position" (aka not going to be
successful) if everyone looks at the market through the lens of an iPad (2).

Quite a problem when your solution (comparing to iPad) is part of the problem
(all everyone thinks about is iPad).

\---

Quotes:

(1) "Because iPad has such a strong awareness and understanding in the tablet
market, it's important for us to start to compare more with iPad"

(2) "If everybody just looks at the market through the lens of an iPad, that
obviously is a tougher position for us," explains Hall. "For us we need more
people using Surfaces, so that they can explain the benefits."

